

There are no kernel updates without risks involved - anantzoid
http://anantzoid.wordpress.com/2012/04/18/there-are-no-kernel-updates-without-risks-involved/

======
noonespecial
I keep one of these with OpenWRT on it in my laptop bag for those times when I
need a wired connection but only have wifi available. Its powered of a usb
port and was only $30USD. Its like a little network swiss army knife.

[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Dap...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-keywords=TL-WR703N)

